# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Shqiptarët në Boston

## diikush

Ore, isha kurioz ta dija, cfare organizata, restorante,  apo gjera te tjera alla-shqipatrce ka ne Boston, se kam degjuar qe ka shume shqipetare ne Boston?

Ja te shohim njehere.....

----------


## diikush

hahaha........ me sa duket do kene firaksur keta ketej pa i ardhur dimri mire, kane filluar sezonin e 'hibernation', se sme kujtohet llafi shqip

----------


## ChuChu

erdhe ti? epo ju andej sillni furtuna me vete, ndaj s'ju do njeri. 

ja te thom c'ka ne boston lidhur me vendin tend. Ke nje restorant Apollonia qe ka ushqime shqiptare, bifteke, patate, fergese, etj. Namin ka, po gje s'eshte. Por ama nese te ka marre malli per kukurece e qengj ne hell, eja ne Astoria  :ngerdheshje: 

Por, por nese do vend ku flitet vetem shqip e pallatet 10 kateshe perbehen vetem nga shqiptare, shko ne Uster  :ngerdheshje:  Aty ke dhe nje kishe te madhe ortodokse.

kaq di une me disa vizita te shkurtera. per me teper hidhu nga tema e mass.

e.

----------


## diikush

> erdhe ti? epo ju andej sillni furtuna me vete, ndaj s'ju do njeri. 
> 
> ja te thom c'ka ne boston lidhur me vendin tend. Ke nje restorant Apollonia qe ka ushqime shqiptare, bifteke, patate, fergese, etj. Namin ka, po gje s'eshte. Por ama nese te ka marre malli per kukurece e qengj ne hell, eja ne Astoria 
> 
> Por, por nese do vend ku flitet vetem shqip e pallatet 10 kateshe perbehen vetem nga shqiptare, shko ne Uster  Aty ke dhe nje kishe te madhe ortodokse.
> 
> kaq di une me disa vizita te shkurtera. per me teper hidhu nga tema e mass.
> 
> e.


Rrofsh me kuqe rofsh per skiarimet

P.S. Po vrime nuk le pa gjesdisur ti moj, pse nuk hap nje agjensi udhetimesh/pushimesh? :-)

----------


## diikush

O milet me banim ne Boston!

Di gje njeri per nje Kafe Rinia ne Cambridge dhe per nje tjeter andej nga Newbury Street, nuk e di si quhet?

----------


## BUFI69

> O milet me banim ne Boston!
> 
> Di gje njeri per nje Kafe Rinia ne Cambridge dhe per nje tjeter andej nga Newbury Street, nuk e di si quhet?


Nuk ka kafe Rinia ne Cambridge. Ne Newburry st nuk di qe ka patur ndonje kafe shqiptare. Ka nja dy lokale qe kane kamariere shqiptare por ato jane restorante dhe nuk me kujtohet emrat.

Kafe te lezetcme espreso ose turke behet tek banaku i Pier 4 ne South Boston. Banakieret jane me origjine shqiptare dhe kane vite ketu. Edhe pse te vjeter kane muhabet te kendshem.

Po ashtu eshte nje restorant turk ne Route 30 sapo hyn ne Boston. Kur e lexon menune te duket sikur eshte e shkruar shqip. Edhe ata kane kafe shume te mire. 

Sa per Uester sapo jane hapur disa lokale me shqiptare si dhe disa piceri, por asnjera nuk ja vlen per te rinjte ose ata qe nuk pijne derrce.

Po patet ndonje info per kafe apo restorante verdalle na thoni. 

Ah se per pak harrova. Per ata qe jane ne Uester ka nje restorant mengjesore ne Holden (Lad Papi) Eshte i lezetshem por per familjaret. 

Ciao tani
Bufi

----------


## nursezi

Di gje njeri per nje Kafe Rinia ne Cambridge dhe per nje tjeter andej nga Newbury Street, nuk e di si quhet?

bar rinia ka emrin se ne fakt eshte nje function room qe merret me qira cdo te premten ne darke per te bere mbremje rinore shqiptare. Kam qene disa here dhe eshte goxha bukur.

adresa e internetit eshte www.barrinia.com
megjithese website nuk funksionon mire.

----------


## MisCongeniality

hey, quick question meqe kjo teme qenka per ata qe jetojne ne boston...
cdo vit ne boston behet festa e flamurit. E di njeri nr. e tel ku mund te gjej ca bileta? 

flmd

----------


## Lily

kete info e mora nga nje teme tjeter ketu ne forum, postuar nga Jonian, keshtu qe mund te pyesesh ate per me teper.


Festa e Flamurit ne Boston, 2004 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ju lutem perhapni fjalen:

Dita e Flamurit 2004 
te Shtunen, 27 Nentor 2004 

Hyatt Regency Cambridge 
575 Memorial Drive 
Cambridge, MA 02139

Regjistrimi: 5.00 PM - 6:00 PM
Kokteil: 6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
Darka: 7:00 PM 
Vallezim: deri 12.00AM (mesnate)

http://www.cambridge.hyatt.com (per udhezime per te ardhur).

Cmim special $6.00 per parkim tek garazhi i hotelit

Cmimet e biletes jane $65 per te rritur dhe $35 per femijet nen 12 vjec 
dhe perfshin darke te plote dhe vallezim me muzike shqiptare 
tradicionale dhe te kohes me kengetaren Justina Aliaj dhe me orkestren e Bostonit 
Sofra Shqiptare

Per me shume informacion telefononi Albana Orgocken ne (781) 662-5906 
ose FlagDay2004@yahoo.com

Afati i rezervimeve eshte 22 Nentor. Shkruani cekun per "Flag Day 2004" 
dhe postojeni tek: 
FLAG DAY 2004
P.O. Box 943
Saugus, MA 01906

----------


## MisCongeniality

flmd lily  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## diikush

Flm Bufi69 e Nursezi.

Ajo adresa e internetit nuk ju punonte atyre te bar rinia. Di gje ne cvend ndodhet (address or intersection) dhe nese behet cdo te premte, ca ore etj?

Flaminderit dhe na thuani edhe per ndonje gje tjeter interesante kur te merni vesh.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## nursezi

adresen e bar rinia nuk e di si numer rruge sepse kur kam vajtur kam ndjekur te tjeret. Per direksione te sakta mund te shkosh tek "contact us" tek faqja e internetit www.barrinia.com dhe t'i dergosh email.

----------


## Jonian

Adresa eshte ne Green Street. Behet nje jave po nje jave jo, te premteve. Kjo e premte qe vjen i bie qe te kete mbremje, por nuk e di nese do te behet. Faqja e internetit perkohesisht eshte jashte funksionimit sic me thane te zotet, por po deshe te shkosh, merr trenin e kuq dhe zbrit ne Central Square. Eshte nje prej rrugeve aty prane.Per me teper me dergo MP qe te te jap udhezime te sakta.

----------


## katana

Do vi WSF ne Boston per Shen Valentinin si dhe ka mundesi te hidhen ne Chicago dhe Detroit. 
per me teper do ve nje flyer  me vone kur te sigurohem per te gjithe informatat . biletat 45. 

lum ju   :djall me brire:

----------


## ElMajico

gezuar festat te gjithe shqipetareve ne boston urime  :perqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

*Pervec Shqiptarve te ndryshem qe ke ne Boston, ke "klubin" Bar Rinia.. per rinine ku ka pije, dj, dhe rini shqiptare, ndodhet ne Cambridge.
T'ju sgjerojme diturine ktyre me siper... kisha Shqiptare ka mbi 10 ne Mass... ne Worcester ke 1, ne South Boston ke 2... te tjerat sme kujtohen...restorante ka mbi 20... dhe nese po shikoni per gatim Shqiptar... sjan vetem ato Shqiptaret, ka dhe restorante greke ose Jugosllave qe ofrojne ushqim "Shqiperie". 
Mbi keto ke programe televizive, dhe radio Shqipetare si brenda ne Boston dhe ne Worcester. 
C'do jave ke mbledhje Shqiptaresh, darka, dreka, etj etj..  thjesht duhet te jesh i interesuar.

Kshuqe per kta mesiper... mos ulni veten dhe Shqiptaret e Bostonit se ne kaq sa jemi dhe plot kemi arritur, keni miljonra Latinos qe mezi po hapin nje vend te qelbur.. nuk jemi per te tallur por per te qene krenare, flm shume!

Gjithe te mirat!*

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Ne South jane 3 dhe ne te njejten rruge te treja .... eshte bere nami  :perqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

*Shen Joani Shen Gjergji dhe ajo e vockla qe i kam harruar emrin, ke te drejte.*

----------


## *DJ-ALDO*

> *Pervec Shqiptarve te ndryshem qe ke ne Boston, ke "klubin" Bar Rinia.. per rinine ku ka pije, dj, dhe rini shqiptare, ndodhet ne Cambridge.
> T'ju sgjerojme diturine ktyre me siper... kisha Shqiptare ka mbi 10 ne Mass... ne Worcester ke 1, ne South Boston ke 2... te tjerat sme kujtohen...restorante ka mbi 20... dhe nese po shikoni per gatim Shqiptar... sjan vetem ato Shqiptaret, ka dhe restorante greke ose Jugosllave qe ofrojne ushqim "Shqiperie". 
> Mbi keto ke programe televizive, dhe radio Shqipetare si brenda ne Boston dhe ne Worcester. 
> C'do jave ke mbledhje Shqiptaresh, darka, dreka, etj etj..  thjesht duhet te jesh i interesuar.
> 
> Kshuqe per kta mesiper... mos ulni veten dhe Shqiptaret e Bostonit se ne kaq sa jemi dhe plot kemi arritur, keni miljonra Latinos qe mezi po hapin nje vend te qelbur.. nuk jemi per te tallur por per te qene krenare, flm shume!
> 
> Gjithe te mirat!*


Do desha pak më tepër informacion për lokalet shqiptare sidomos në jug të Bostonit, sepse gjithë javën duke filluar nga nesër, do punoj atje.
Ildushe pls, mund të më japësh ndonjë adresë ??

----------


## ildushja

*DJ-Aldo sic thash me siper ka plote, dhe jan ne vende te ndryshme. Un skam qene tek te tera dhe nese me bie puna ose rruga do shkoj, ka shume vende me Albanian Quisine afer meje skam pse te shkoj deri ne Jug te gjej. Per me teper informacjone mund te shofesh Yellow Pages te South Boston ose zones kur jeton ose do punosh ti.

Gjithashtu mund ta besh the "old-fashioned way"... hec ose bej xhiro me makine duke pare.*

----------

